
Seagate slapped with a class action lawsuit over 3TB hard drive failure rates - ChrisArchitect
http://www.pcworld.com/article/3028981/storage/seagate-slapped-with-a-class-action-lawsuit-over-hard-drive-failure-rates.html
======
mb0
Finally! Seagate has been dropping the ball on drive stability for a long time
now, and the failure rates on these 3TB disks is completely unacceptable.
Additionally, seagate's own RMA department has been failing terribly, with a
lot of their "recertified" disks being returned to customers with serious
conflicts, ranging from a high number of uncorrectable sectors to logic board
problems that completely cripple systems they are installed in.

Nasdaq:STX is down 1.80 points (5.92%) right now. It was down around 6.76%
about an hour ago. I hope, for the sake of their shareholders & customers,
that seagate gets it together.

